
Strangeloop finds IE10 to be 8% faster than Chrome 20 - cooldeal
http://microsoft-news.com/strangeloop-finds-ie10-to-be-8-faster-than-chrome-20/
======
error54
1\. Chrome is already on version 22. By the time IE10 comes out, Chrome and
Firefox will be already several versions ahead.

2\. I wouldn't call microsoft-news.com a reliable source for browser
comparisons.

